# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Si c'est vrai c'est magnifique si c'est en fake c'est plus fort encore !

## frp31

http://www.nycresistor.com/2012/08/2...ts-in-the-rom/

Si c'est vrai c'est magnifique si c'est en fake c'est plus fort encore !
Ceci dit c'est facilement vrifiable, silicium a beaucoup de mac SE en stock, donc un jour on vrifiera...ce truc l.

----------


## Bluedeep

Bonjour




> http://www.nycresistor.com/2012/08/2...ts-in-the-rom/
> 
> Si c'est vrai c'est magnifique si c'est en fake c'est plus fort encore !
> Ceci dit c'est facilement vrifiable, silicium a beaucoup de mac SE en stock, donc un jour on vrifiera...ce truc l.


URL bloque l o je suis. De quoi est il question ?

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> URL bloque l o je suis. De quoi est il question ?





> While digging through dumps generated from the Apple Mac SE ROM images we noticed that there was a large amount of non-code, non-audio data. Adam Mayer tested different stride widths and found that at 67 bytes (536 pixels across) there appeared to be some sort of image data that clearly was a picture of people. The rest of the image was skewed and distorted, so we knew that it wasnt stored as an uncompressed bitmap.


Et y en a une pleine page comme a.

En gros les mecs ont autopsi un vieux MAC abandonn dans la rue et ont trouv des images planques dans les ROM's, des Easter Eggs, et il semblerait que a soit des photos (4) des dev's de l'poque.

Intressant de voir comment ils ont analys les PROM M27C512  coups d'outils Linux,  ::ccool::  

 regarder ce soir tranquillou  la maison  :;):

----------

